# Got a cat? Here's an idea.



## ReconCraftTheta (Jun 30, 2010)

Just voicing another idea I had a bit back. In my family, we have quite a few cats, so we'd buy the big plastic bins of Tidy Cats litter. Empty, they make great water containers!


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Don't you ?*



ReconCraftTheta said:


> Just voicing another idea I had a bit back. In my family, we have quite a few cats, so we'd buy the big plastic bins of Tidy Cats litter. Empty, they make great water containers!


Don't you kind of want to cough up a hair ball !

:sssh:


----------



## BizzyB (Dec 10, 2010)

Watch them, though. They're prone to leaking. Otherwise, they're great.


----------



## ReconCraftTheta (Jun 30, 2010)

BizzyB said:


> Watch them, though. They're prone to leaking. Otherwise, they're great.


All aside, agreed. I was just kind of thinking of an easy way to store water, I suppose.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I find those plastic containers handy for a lot of things, mostly I use them when I go to the garden and want to keep the more delicate things I harvest seperated.


----------



## ReconCraftTheta (Jun 30, 2010)

Real life recycling. I suppose if you were worried about the old cold war threat (atomic attack) you could use them for insulation? Radiation is stopped by density. (Seriously. It doesn't matter, paper or lead, if it's thick enough, rays and particles will stop dead).


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

I don't know that I would use those buckets for storing anything which I ever planned to ingest... I believe this idea had been brought up before, and the popular consensus is that they are not "food grade" and have dangerous chemicals introduced during the production process which never truly leave the plastic.

Those containers are fantastic, however, for storing non-food items. My mother uses them to store all of her various seasonal decorations in her attic.


----------



## ReadyMom (Feb 25, 2011)

Turtle said:


> I don't know that I would use those buckets for storing anything which I ever planned to ingest... I believe this idea had been brought up before, and the popular consensus is that they are not "food grade" and have dangerous chemicals introduced during the production process which never truly leave the plastic.
> 
> Those containers are fantastic, however, for storing non-food items. My mother uses them to store all of her various seasonal decorations in her attic.


I have to agree with this. I would NOT use those jugs for storing water that will be CONSUMED. There are chemicals in the kitty litter that have probably been absorbed by the plastic and can now leach into your water.

I would NOT recommend using any plastic bucket, jug, etc. that has NOT previously stored a food, beverage or other digestible item to store that type of prep item. You just do not know what chemicals have gotten into that plastic.

Even when you store your water jugs, you should NOT store DIRECTLY on concrete. The chemicals in the concrete can leach through the plastic and into your water. Always store those jugs on carpet, cardboard, etc. that covers the concrete.

There are lots of other ways to use the kitty buckets and jugs, so they will not go to waste. Some ideas:

-Charcoal storage
-Lyme: for alternate pottie use
-cheap kitty litter you bought in bags for alternate pottie use
-Store your soaps in the square buckets


----------



## Echo38 (Jul 16, 2011)

Having goats at one time I had the 3gal pails of kid formula that work great for food storage and the lids even have rubber seal to keep moisture out, I also keep the buckets that I buy bird seed in for storage, the one I get are the same size as the one cat litter come in and while I don't think they would work well for water, I use them for spices boxes of jello and other bagged items.


----------



## ReconCraftTheta (Jun 30, 2010)

Echo38 said:


> I don't think they would work well for water, I use them for spices boxes of jello and other bagged items.


Not a half bad idea. I scraped the water idea though... filled with soil they make great pallisades for airsoft, and with a more dense sand, packed nicely, it made a great back stop for my mosin.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

We use these boxes all the time for sorting and storing gardening supplies and general garage stuff (we don't have a garage, but stuff that would go there if we did). We now use a different kitty litter, no more reusable containers, and I sure do miss them!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Check your local bakeries.... I have a bunch of plastic barrels (free!!!) both blue and white, that held:

Vinegar
Raisin Juice
Lemon juice
Food-Grade vegetable oil
Molasses

When washed out, I use these for storing and moving water (both potable and non-potable) and for storing wheat and rice (over 300 lbs each).


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

"*Got a cat? Here's an idea.*"

Oops, my bad. I thought this was a recipe thread. :hide:

On the subject as intended, I don't recall the brand but is this the same stuff that can be used as dessicant?


----------



## ReconCraftTheta (Jun 30, 2010)

bczoom said:


> "*Got a cat? Here's an idea.*"
> 
> Oops, my bad. I thought this was a recipe thread. :hide:
> 
> On the subject as intended, I don't recall the brand but is this the same stuff that can be used as dessicant?


Nah, I dont think so. It's just ordinary tidy cats.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

bczoom said:


> "*Got a cat? Here's an idea.*"
> 
> Oops, my bad. I thought this was a recipe thread. :hide:
> 
> ...


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

A buddy of mine uses them to store preps in his Bronco. Two are loaded with ammo as it is in his BOV, then two more of repacked MRE's. He also uses them as range totes; fire off the rounds in the box, then sweep the brass back in them. Works pretty well, and we have some decent "stools" at the range. I really like them b/c they are square and stack much neater than my regular old pickle buckets. Of course, the BigBox that used to sell our litter in buckets has now gone to "green" packaging, basically just a really thick plastic bag. Boo.


----------



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

ReconCraftTheta said:


> Not a half bad idea. I scraped the water idea though... filled with soil they make great pallisades for airsoft, and with a more dense sand, packed nicely, it made a great back stop for my mosin.


I play airsoft too. Well have to talk about it sometime.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

lexsurivor said:


> I play airsoft too. Well have to talk about it sometime.


I was wondering if our two resident teenagers would find each other!

You're both great! Keep up the good work!


----------



## ReconCraftTheta (Jun 30, 2010)

lexsurivor said:


> I play airsoft too. Well have to talk about it sometime.


Yes indeed... haha. Fun stuff. And thank you, Sue D


----------

